# Anyone from Bangalore, where can I buy Panasonic Cameras?



## koolbluez (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm searching for the Panasonic TZ1 digicam. I'm currently in Bangalore and need to buy it asap. Can anyone reply me asap via this topic and mail me the details. Please... Urgent need.


----------



## robin345 (Jun 8, 2006)

Hey ,Why did you send PM to me ?? I `m not from Bangalore 
If somebody wants to help you he/she will definately reply in this thread .No need to send PM to everyone .


----------



## san85 (Jun 9, 2006)

you can find your cam in majestic area try in national market or hong kong bazar or burma bazar these are just opposite to the majestic bus stand ask anyone near the bus stand you will get it...


----------

